# Question about configure and Makefile.in



## michael_hackson (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello! I am going for an install from github and have copied it down in a directory. It came with a configure.ac. First I tried to `autoconf` it and ended up going with `autoreconf install` instead.

Now when I `./configure` I get error: `checking for c++ versions higher than 5.x... configure: error: G++ 5.x or higher required (found Collection))`

Still I end up with a Makefile.in and I wonder if this will be enough to continue processing with more autotools since G++5x or higher is in "(found Collection)"?

I have tried figure out where to set variables to configure without this error but really don't know how. Suggestions?

Currently having /usr/local/bin/g++6.

This is somewhat related:
https://github.com/Kingsford-Group/genesum/issues/2
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39854114/set-gcc-version-for-make-in-shell?rq=1

But doesn't fit the situation.


----------

